# Online Church Search



## chuckd (Feb 13, 2012)

What is the best search engine to find a Reformed church? My wife and I are moving to either Dallas, Austin, or Houston in June and will need to find a new church.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 13, 2012)

You can come visit us on the west side of Houston (Katy):

Christ Church, PCA: Katy, TX


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 13, 2012)

Church Directory - The Gospel Coalition


----------



## JML (Feb 13, 2012)

chuckd said:


> What is the best search engine to find a Reformed church? My wife and I are moving to either Dallas, Austin, or Houston in June and will need to find a new church.



Depends on what you are looking for in a church. People on here can give you good suggestions for all three I am sure.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 13, 2012)

This will take some time, but Member Churches - NAPARC is another place to start.


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2012)

chuckd said:


> My wife and I are moving to either Dallas, Austin, or Houston in June



When you sort out where you are going, post what you are looking for, and several of us here can probably be of help. There are a large range of options in Houston and Dallas; pickings are somewhat (much) thinner in Austin.


----------

